# Embarassing moment this morning ...



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The way I pry Samson's mouth open is by grabbing his upper jaw and pinching his upper lips in toward his teeth. He usually will loosen his grib...

We're to the point that he'll just drop most anything he shouldn't have. If he picks up a rock and I say "drop it," he'll drop it. Sometimes, he'll pick up a pinecone, and I think he has a rock....so I tell him to drop it and he looks at me like I'm crazy. He seems to know that pinecones are okay (well, more okay than rocks).


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The "dropit" idea is a good long term solution! I'll let you in on a little secret... GRs hate it when you blow on the end of their nose. Sometimes they loose their grip when you do that. When you do get his mouth open, repeat "Dropit" as Rick suggested.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We usually pinch their lips on their teeth while saying Drop it. It seems to me that blowing on their noses would be far kinder-I wish I had known about that trick when Coach&Oakley were younger!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> We usually pinch their lips on their teeth while saying Drop it. It seems to me that blowing on their noses would be far kinder-I wish I had known about that trick when Coach&Oakley were younger!!!


The pinching their lip thing usually works pretty good, unless they REALLY want whatever it is they have in their mouth. Sometimes, Samson won't loosen his grip....


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Strangely enough Vinny actually picked up the command "drop-it" right off the bat. As a pup he picked up a rock and i told him to drop it and he did right away, and he's been doing it ever since. Not sure if that's something he learned at the breeder or what. It definitely comes in handy when he decides to claim a prize on his way home from our walks.


----------



## spidey46x2 (Apr 4, 2006)

I pinch Simba's lip too and he always lets go. He's at the stage now where I can yell "bad" or "drop it" and he does it immediately.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

spidey46x2 said:


> I pinch Simba's lip too and he always lets go. He's at the stage now where I can yell "bad" or "drop it" and he does it immediately.


If it's a rock, Samson will always drop it immediately when I say "drop it." But he seems to know that some things are okay. That's when he just looks at me like I'm crazy....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm pretty spoiled. Its seems I barely touch Lucky's mouth and he automatically loosens..and even if he doesn't actually 'dropit"..he opens up so I can just pick it out.

The rare exception to this is dead animals and cat poop. With those he'll clamp tight. I can get his mouth open by squeezing the corners in at the same time...and once its a little open I can get my fingers in there. 

And then instead of sticking my hand in his mouth...which I did when he ate cat poop and I'll never do again...I'll hold open his mouth, shaking it from side to side to dislogde the gross object and hysterically yell "drop it, drop it". Usually its not a well controlled moment.

Before he was trained to drop things it seemed that applying pressure to the corners of his mouth was enough to break the grip.


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

You are really lucky if they drop it immediately, JT (12 weeks) loves to eat dead frogs off the road and personally they make me sick to get out of his mouth...I will definitely try the blowing on his nose thing.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

If I see that Jimi has something in his mouth of course half the time I do not know what it is. I tell him to come and give to mommy.. He comes right over but will not open his mouth. He will not move away just keep moving his mouth out of my reach..He is so funny. I do the pry of upper and lower and that usually does it. Then the poor baby just walks away with his head down and pouts like gee mom you are no fun.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sholley said:


> If I see that Jimi has something in his mouth of course half the time I do not know what it is. I tell him to come and give to mommy.. He comes right over but will not open his mouth. He will not move away just keep moving his mouth out of my reach..He is so funny. I do the pry of upper and lower and that usually does it. Then the poor baby just walks away with his head down and pouts like gee mom you are no fun.....


:lol: That sounds SO familiar....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sholley said:


> If I see that Jimi has something in his mouth of course half the time I do not know what it is. I tell him to come and give to mommy.. He comes right over but will not open his mouth. He will not move away just keep moving his mouth out of my reach..He is so funny. I do the pry of upper and lower and that usually does it. Then the poor baby just walks away with his head down and pouts like gee mom you are no fun.....


Maggies does the same thing.. and those sad looking eyes get you everytime!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

And there have been times that the bird head is hanging out one side of the mouth and the feet out the other end and there's NO WAY IN H**l i am going to pry that mouth open. I usually run for the house so I can throw up in the privacy of my own bathroom. I don't know how many birds Zoe has gotten or little mice or live frogs. ALL GROSS!!!!!!!! For being a terrier/husky mix she has a PitBull jaw when she wants to hold onto something, let me tell you!!!!:yuck:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Megan, that's not embarassing.. wait until he comes running into the living room while you have company with underwear he found in the laundry or poops on the line at a field trial or grabs the end of the tp in the bathroom and runs through the house with in unraveling.. I could go on...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> Megan, that's not embarassing.. wait until he comes running into the living room while you have company with underwear he found in the laundry or poops on the line at a field trial or grabs the end of the tp in the bathroom and runs through the house with in unraveling.. I could go on...


Yeah....I remember the two mini-dashchunds we had growing up....they had this thing with shredding feminine stuff from the bathroom garbage and dragging it all over the house. Try bringing a school friend home to that....:yuck:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Im with you Lucky. Brinkley picked up "drop it" very quickly. Im not sure why she did; but she did. The only time she doesnt drop anything, is when it is one of her toys and she wants to play tug of war. Anything else she will drop immediately. She picks up very quickly and I am so happy about that. It makes my job easy to train her. LOL!!!: : :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Brinkley picked up "drop it" very quickly.


Samson is very selective with his "drop it." It all depends on what he has.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

I personally teach the ""LEAVE IT"" and even though it's in their mouth, but when I say leave it, then they immediately ""SPIT"" it out!!!

But before they learn that and they pick things up and then haul butt like with your situation, clamp the jaws shut tight,--- then I just hold their mug and then I blow into their NOSE, like I clamp my hand around their mug and then I put my mouth super close to their NOSE and then I BLOW one good hard blow and BAM the mouth opens up and the stuff/object is now on the ground!!! 

So when the realize their prize possession is on the ground and then they go and try to take it again hmmmm well that's when the ""LEAVE IT"" teaching comes into play!!!!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Mojosmom, Have you ever gotten a live critter? That is even better yet!! I get "presents" all of the time from my girls. Leo has not participated as of yet in this festivity. It is even better when they bring the critter into the house, frop it at your feet and then the critter takes off. Thank GOD I have a cat!!!


----------



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

Both the boys caught voles the other week. Alex has a very soft mouth and usually "DROP IT" makes whatever he has fly out of his mouth like it was never there...so he gave up the vole easily and a strong "LEAVE IT" made him hang his head and walk away with a "shucks, Mom" look. Cat poop is the exception. For some reason this is better than filet mignon and he not only won't drop it, he won't open his mouth at all, no matter what I try. And it worries me that he'll get worms or something worse eating cat poop. The lady next door feeds strays and there are always plenty of unvaccinated, intact cats roaming around.

Dillon has jaws of steel when he has something he doesn't want to give up, like the vole. I did manage to get it finally, but I won't gross you out with the state the "prize" was in. I'll definitely have to try the blowing in the nose trick with him, although sometimes the smell of what he's "discovered" makes me not want to even try to pry it out of his mouth!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit (5 mo) has jaws of steel and also the ability to swallow socks in a single gulp, but that is a story for another day :uhoh: . I'll have to try the blowing on the nose trick.

One day Sasha came over to me while I was sitting watching T.V. and it seemed odd that her mouth was shut because she was always smiling with her tongue out...you know, that wonderful smile that goldens do...anyway, it looked like a pine needle was stuck at the corner of her mouth so I tried to pull it off but it wouldn't come, so I kept pulling harder and harder. Finally her mouth slowly began to open as I pulled and there was a mouse in there!!!! and what I thought was a pine needle was actually the tip of the mouse's tail!!!!! :doh: 
Cathy


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I feel very fortunate that neither one of my boys picked up the habit of eating "livestock" (I have a cat that handles that one!) My older Golden will eat poop and I've tried all sorts of things to stop that nasty habit excluding a muzzle. I try to get out in the yard and pick up their messes before Nugget gets to it! I've had to pry many things out of Zazoo's mouth but I've never tried the blowing on the nose thing - I'll have to give that one a whirl - its less effort than trying to get his mouth opened when he's of a mind to keep it shut!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

we tried the blowing on the nose thing.....Maggie just gives this look like... "what that suppose to do"


----------

